# FIS SnowboardCross World Cup



## alexbarnes (Jan 16, 2014)

I was at the FIS Snowboard-Cross World Cup last weekend in Andorra as a member of the press, and it was great to get in to the swing of things once again. I used to follow snowboarding as a kid on TV watching the Winter X Games and it was so weird to be on the slopes for the first time, alongside names like Shaun Palmer, Seth Wescott and Cam Bolton..

I made a video about the fashion on the slopes: the best outerwear, and what goes on in the top athletes' minds when choosing what to put on when boarding. I just put it up on my blog, I even got to interview Ross Hindman (ISTC Coach) who has previously coached Palmer himself!

Overall the experience was great, and I've rejuvenated my love for the sport - so with that, I introduce myself, and I look forward to joining in the conversation here at Snowboarding Forum.

Alex

Oh and a link to my blog post if you wanted to watch the video
Shaun Palmer, Ross Hindman and the FIS Snowboard World Cup


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Decent interview. Wound have been nice to break.it up with what some athletes had to say. I like his take on dressing well.... Not alot of people Do.


----------

